# LIRR train derails near Jamaica station



## Superliner Diner (Jan 24, 2003)

> An empty passenger train derailed west of Jamaica station Thursday morning, leading to dozens of rush-hour delays throughout the Long Island Rail Road system on one of the coldest days of the year.


The entire story can be found here.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 24, 2003)

Managed to heavily mess up the reverse morning commute. The train was an equipment positioning move to Long Beach.


----------

